# Bug Vidéo sur IPOD nano 4G



## Exxon (26 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour ma copine a acheté il y a 15 j un ipod nano 4G rose, toute contente, cependant en voulant regarder les vidéos sur le joujou il s'avère que l'ipod bug..Gros blocage. Reinitialisation obligatoire.

Après une petite recherche sur internet il s'avère que je ne sois pas le seul ; le problème venant de l'ipod qui ne sait pas revenir sur une lecture video après un arrêt. En effet lorsqu'on lit la video et qu'on s'arrête en plein milieu et qu'on souhaite continuer a  voir le film la ou l'on s'était arrêté, l'ipod reste bloqué.

La solution est pour le moment dans Itunes , j'ai supprimé "conserver la position de lecture" dans les paramètres de la video mais bon c'est bien chiant surtout au prix auxquels elle l'a payé.

Avez vous trouvé une autre solution? Est ce que ce bug est avéré ou est ce un problème de l'ipod?

Merci de votre retour.


----------



## Exxon (26 Octobre 2008)

Vous arrivez a lire les videos normalement vous?


----------



## fandipod (27 Octobre 2008)

Moi je n'ai pas d'ipod nano 4g mais avec mon classic pas de problème... Je pense que mon "témoignage" ne va pas t'aider.


----------



## Exxon (27 Octobre 2008)

:love: en effet !

C'est bizarre cette histoire quand meme !


----------



## fandipod (27 Octobre 2008)

Regarde sur internet le nombre de problèmes qu'il y a avec l'ipod nano chromatique.


----------



## Exxon (10 Novembre 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Regarde sur internet le nombre de problèmes qu'il y a avec l'ipod nano chromatique.


 
Franchement c'est abusé qu'APPLE ne communique pas sur ce probleme et ne propose pas une MAJ !!


----------



## fandipod (10 Novembre 2008)

Il faut attendre un peu... Ils sont surement entrain de préparer cette mise à jour... As-tu téléphoner au service client d'Apple?


----------



## Exxon (11 Novembre 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Il faut attendre un peu... Ils sont surement entrain de préparer cette mise à jour... As-tu téléphoner au service client d'Apple?



Non j'attend la mise à jour et si ce la ne fait rien j'appellerai.

Merci


----------



## fandipod (11 Novembre 2008)

Il faut quand meme attendre un peu car il faut le temps pour enregistrer les problèmes  a Cupertino


----------



## macadam06 (12 Novembre 2008)

m'enfin un petit mot de leurs part disant qu'ils s'en occupent.....
j'ai le meme bug Exxon


----------



## Exxon (13 Novembre 2008)

macadam06 a dit:


> m'enfin un petit mot de leurs part disant qu'ils s'en occupent.....
> j'ai le meme bug Exxon


 
Zut..pas cool pour toi. As tu fais la mise à jour hier? Moi pas encore..je fais ca ce week end et je te tiens au courant.

J'espere que cela va regler nos problemes.


----------



## Gatika (13 Novembre 2008)

cool ces soucis je viens de m'en acheter un


----------



## fandipod (13 Novembre 2008)

Finalement tu tes décidé pour un ipod nano? Ils ont sortis une mise à jour pour les ipod nano?


----------



## Gatika (13 Novembre 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Finalement tu tes décidé pour un ipod nano? Ils ont sortis une mise à jour pour les ipod nano?


 

yes je l'explique sur mon post j'ai eu un prix espère avoir fait malgré tout le bon choix. je vais m'offrir un iphone pour Noel je pense également


----------



## fandipod (13 Novembre 2008)

Attention il faudra bien te renseigner sur le hors forfait car il piège tout le monde.


----------



## Gatika (13 Novembre 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Attention il faudra bien te renseigner sur le hors forfait car il piège tout le monde.



C'est quoi le hors forfait ?


----------



## fandipod (13 Novembre 2008)

Quand tu dépasses ton forfait et que ton forfait ne prend pas en compte ce que tu as pris! Regarde un peu sur internet!


----------



## Exxon (14 Novembre 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Finalement tu tes décidé pour un ipod nano? Ils ont sortis une mise à jour pour les ipod nano?


 
Yes avant hier. Je dois mettre à jour ce week end.

Gatika pourquoi avoir acheté un ipod si tu achetes un iphone à noel, cela va faire doublon? :mouais:


----------



## Gatika (14 Novembre 2008)

Exxon a dit:


> Yes avant hier. Je dois mettre à jour ce week end.
> 
> Gatika pourquoi avoir acheté un ipod si tu achetes un iphone à noel, cela va faire doublon? :mouais:


 
Parce que j'ai pas trop envie de courir avec un iphone 3 x par semaine


----------



## fandipod (14 Novembre 2008)

Tu nous tiens au courant de l'effet de la MAJ! C'est vrai que l'iphone pour courir c'est pas bien pratique!


----------

